# swift motorhomes



## Jefffromtarn (Jan 6, 2008)

i am thinking of fitting a towbar to my Ace milano. having looked underneath I can see an extention to the chasiss.
it looks like a galvanised section . would be an AL-KO extention 
fitted at factory or am I dreaming. If it is it will save me a few Quid
thanks in anticipation
Jeff


----------

